
Wikimedia changes mobile site to save an annual 450 terabytes of mobile data - The_ed17
https://blog.wikimedia.org/2016/09/19/mobile-web-improvements/
======
woliveirajr
TL;DR: delay image load until the image should be shown on the device instead
of preloading it. Use javascript to that when possible.

